# BookCliffs turkey hunting



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

In a couple of weeks I'm taking my 15 year old and my 11 year Nephew out to the bookcliffs, they both drew tags for the first season. What should I expect, is their going to be a lot of people, is it going to be hard to find the birds. Have a idea where to go, but we've never hunted out their for turkeys. Any suggestions or help would be appreciated.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

pretend you're hunting September elk, except be a lot sneakier


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Why the Book Cliffs?

Very few birds except isolated pockets...
In all the years I've spent out there I've never seen a turkey in
the upper areas ..

There are a few in Hay and Cottonwood, But I don't think they ever
leave private ground.


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Why because we drew Northeastern, and 2nd my son that drew the tag was out on the rifle deer hunt with his grandpa and helping Shawn Labrum and they saw lots of turkeys, Shawn told us where to go just wondering if anybody else could help..


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Shawn is a friend of mine, I've visited with him on many occasions while in the cliffs.

I know why the cliffs now....Sounds like your set.... :O||: Good luck.


----------

